# Problem with a Rockshox Monarch RT3 rebound dial....



## Motozulu (17 Jun 2014)

Seized up piggin solid. 
Anyone taken the rebound dial/gate lever off a Monarch before? Got it on the workstand and have loosened the series of grub screws above the dial - it now turns but with no 'clicks'.
Tighten up grub and seizes again. Tried to spray silicon spray around it but no difference.
Only 3 weeks old and on a brand new bike - was hoping to avoid a warranty claim as it's a German bike and will probably mean time off the trails while it's sorted.
Can't remove the lever to remove the dial either. Anyone got over a similar problem before?


----------



## steddieddie (21 Jun 2015)

Motozulu said:


> Seized up piggin solid.
> Anyone taken the rebound dial/gate lever off a Monarch before? Got it on the workstand and have loosened the series of grub screws above the dial - it now turns but with no 'clicks'.
> Tighten up grub and seizes again. Tried to spray silicon spray around it but no difference.
> Only 3 weeks old and on a brand new bike - was hoping to avoid a warranty claim as it's a German bike and will probably mean time off the trails while it's sorted.
> Can't remove the lever to remove the dial either. Anyone got over a similar problem before?



Hi Motozulu, I got the same problem with my monarch R. Haven't tried to loosen the grub screw though. Did you find out what was wrong in the end?


----------



## Motozulu (22 Jun 2015)

In the end mate I had to get back to Rose about it - they sent it off to TF tuned and even they couldn't fully sort it. So Rose replaced it for me as a warranty item - actually worked out in my favour in the end as they also gave me a free upgrade to a Monarch RT3 Debonnair, which is a brilliant shock - kerching!


----------

